# Another Detroit Herf



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like the 21st of April is good for another of Bookers famous Detroit Herfs.....place yet to be decided. I'm in and possibly Gail....who else?????


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we are puttin together a southern ontario travelin wreckin crew....we will be there


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can I come Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee I promiss U wont smoke a white owl.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can I come Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee I promiss U wont smoke a white owl.


:r :mn


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey count me in. It will be my first Herf so go easy on me. I won't bring White Owls either. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Hey count me in. It will be my first Herf so go easy on me. *I will bring White Owls:ss * :ss


No SmokeHouse U cant bring any White Owls:tg


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No SmokeHouse U cant bring any White Owls:tg


:bx


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> :bx


Ya, Booker only likes Swisher Sweets:r :fu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

OK this is the only time that I wished I lived in Southern Ontario. Have fun guys!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Ya, Booker only likes Swisher Sweets:r :fu


Shhhhhh....


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll be on an airplane, time traveling.
Have fun fellers.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang Chip, maybe we can get together for a good summer time BBQ herf:tu 
Booker, the 21st would be better unless it's Rhinos on the 14th(Gail is working then)I should be able to grab a vehicle from the girls:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave you can hitch a ride with us if you like!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll get there, if it's the 21 st my wife might go if it's at the MGM, other wise she'll pass on it this time.....Rhinos was fun though, cool place.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I should know something by wednesday. there book pretty solid this time of year with the high rollers.. AnyWhere is cool 4me.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

:dr hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This should be a good one:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Seeing's how Booker is finalizing things, how about a list of who's coming.
Me and possibly Gail


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be there. Would love to meet all you BOTL's. I will bring my wife if she is availiable :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

myself with nick(dragonman) as posing as my wife

well more than likely depending on the date


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> myself with nick(dragonman) as posing as my wife
> 
> well more than likely depending on the date


need a head count..



smokehouse said:


> I'll be there. Would love to meet all you BOTL's. I will bring my wife if she is availiable :ss


cant wait to meet ya.


Old Sailor said:


> Seeing's how Booker is finalizing things, how about a list of who's coming.
> Me and possibly Gail


still checking.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Where's the rest of the Detroit crew???


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> myself with nick(dragonman) posing as my wife
> 
> well more than likely depending on the date


That is such an ugly picture!!! We would make a gruesome couple besides that Mike you're too short!!! u

It would be just us 2 unless Alex (a2vr6) and his girlfriend can make it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Sailor & Gail
Shaggy & Dragonman
Smokehouse & Wife?
MarkTHS
Detroitpha357


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

You know Ermo and Jessica will be there!!

Book, if you call me and remind me I have a tasty 06 RASS with your name on it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Sailor & Gail
Shaggy & Dragonman
Smokehouse & Wife?
MarkTHS
Detroitpha357
Ermo & Jessica:tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im always over-booked, I suck at life  Have fun guys!


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

Count me in my brothas! It's been waaaaay too long!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Sailor & Gail
Shaggy & Dragonman
Smokehouse & Wife?
MarkTHS
Detroitpha357
Ermo & Jessica:tu
C FROM THE D


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So far so good, now just need a where and when and time:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> So far so good, now just need a where and when and time:ss


yea...that might be important


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I enjoyed The Rhino last time. The manager was incredibly accommodating and if we call ahead and let him know that we will be coming, he mentioned he'd be more than willing to offer us drink specials and more of a 'setup' for seating and stuff


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think Booker's on the night shift


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I think Booker's on the night shift


Oh boy guess I'm slipping ); its been a very busy day @work 2day. I swear ill make the calls tomorrow by 2p. were going there tomorrow @5p until my partned got sent back to his position so having a buh bye drink.. I know 1st choice is the casino if not rhino..


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

It's possible I can make this. I will let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Argh, I was hoping this would happen in May and not April. I will be finishing up my night shift that Saturday morning so If I'm not too wiped I might actually be able to make it. What time is everyone planning on meeting up?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Argh, I was hoping this would happen in May and not April. I will be finishing up my night shift that Saturday morning so If I'm not too wiped I might actually be able to make it. What time is everyone planning on meeting up?


It looks like the 21st.....usually meet around 6:30....will know for sure when Booker finds out where....stay tuned for more info:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Argh, I was hoping this would happen in May and not April. I will be finishing up my night shift that Saturday morning so If I'm not too wiped I might actually be able to make it. What time is everyone planning on meeting up?


Alex if you would like to sleep during the drive you can come with Mike (Shaggy) and I. I have plenty of room in the van.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Booker, any word on the rest of the crew coming?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok guys I just got off the ph with vic, he said tomorrow shouldn't b a prob. I'm 2 call him @1p to confirm the bar but the buffet is a go as of now. if the bar isn't available opt2 will b free style (; how's 8p or 6p which is better 4yall.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm game for 6pm if it's ok with everyone else....Gail's a no show this time, Shaggy and the guys.....what you say??


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm game for 6pm if it's ok with everyone else....Gail's a no show this time, Shaggy and the guys.....what you say??


SHE'S NOT COMING. I'm trying 2get the casino 4the ladies. u know us guys will herf n a garage or where we can fit. No prob how many do we have?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya, Gail only has next Sat. as a short work day, tomorrow she works till 7pm....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump......who's up for tomorrow at the MGM Casino.....6pm or 8pm

Old Sailor
Booker

Slight dress code I think, but I may be wrong....


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I might take Jill down there tomorrow evening...post up the plans and I will check with her.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll run tomorrow's date by my brother, we are "maybe's"


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump......who's up for tomorrow at the MGM Casino.....6pm or 8pm

Old Sailor
Booker
Chip & Jill ?
Mark THS & Brother ?
Shaggy & Dragonman ?


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm actually going to be around the Detroit area tomorrow, are the plans definate? I may be able to stop by for a few minutes...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure if its a go or not, waiting to see who can make it. IF...IF we can't do tomorrow, next week for sure anywhere. Come on people let Booker know :tu

I'm going for sure!!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

hmm, I may not have internet access after tonight before then if it happens tomorrow.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am in...dependin on nick who is my ride....earlier would be better for us i think


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick should be on later, works till midnite......hope you 2 can make it


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i hope so too dave....i got somethin i gotta deliver in that neck of the woods


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

If Jill comes along with Chip, I'm sending him shots of devil brew all night long.:ss :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya gonna be there Mark?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Ya gonna be there Mark?


I hope so- I will check to make sure my brother is free tomorrow.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump......who's up for tomorrow at the MGM Casino.....6pm 3rd floor area

Old Sailor
Booker
Chip & Jill ?
Mark THS & Brother ...possibly
Shaggy & Dragonman ?
Scimmia...possibly


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you local boys been following the cigar room project thread by my brother and I? The sight of future mini-herfs


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Have you local boys been following the cigar room project thread by my brother and I? The sight of future mini-herfs


:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump......who's up for tomorrow at the MGM Casino.....6pm 3rd floor area

Old Sailor
Booker
Chip & Jill ?
Mark THS & Brother ...possibly
Shaggy & Dragonman ...will know in the morning
Scimmia...possibly drop by
Ermo & Jessica....hope your still coming
the rest of the D. crew???

:al :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks liek I'm not going to be able to make it to this Herf either  , was just asked to cover for someone next Saturday and I'm totally wiped tonight. Hope you guys have something happening in May hopefully.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Looks liek I'm not going to be able to make it to this Herf either  , was just asked to cover for someone next Saturday and I'm totally wiped tonight. Hope you guys have something happening in May hopefully.


To bad Alex I would have liked to meet you in person!! Shaggy and I are going!!! Hopefully my Ford won't let us down!!! Looking forward to meeting everyone!!! :tu :bl :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

It looks like Liz is on call that weekend so either I can't come or I'm coming solo....


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't make it to MGM today. I still would love to Herf with all you local BOTL'S and SOTL's in the near future. Is the 21st still a possibility or has that been changed to today?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Bump......who's up for tomorrow at the MGM Casino.....6pm or 8pm
> 
> Old Sailor
> Booker
> ...


Nope, no dress code



Scimmia said:


> I'm actually going to be around the Detroit area tomorrow, are the plans definate? I may be able to stop by for a few minutes...


U bet not be in the Detroit area and not holla at the BOTL here



JPH said:


> It looks like Liz is on call that weekend so either I can't come or I'm coming solo....


Didnt u just herf yesterday, you herf hog:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

apparantly me and nick are a go to come out to see yas

maybe we should get someones phone # for when we get lost????

i am gonna give scimmia a call and hopefully we can all meet up

cya in a bit guys

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tu :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Alright crew just talk vic. were set for dinner cost $0000.00.00.00 Lets tip good like we always do. were going to smoke @the sports bar this time cause the high rollers got the vip rm on lock. 6p it is. I'm up @ JR's with a fellow BOLT 4awhile then I'm headed hm 4a nap. cyall soon.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well seein how i am still up and home now i might as well post some pics for ya all

lets see...what is first???


ahhh yes...our very gracious host booker enjoyin the company



dragon and OLD sailor chillin



and last but not least the only known picture on CS of scimmia



had a great time guys....met some what could be new close friends and confirmed some others

be sure to keep us informed of any futures altho i think we are gonna kick it canadian style next guys...cant wait

thanks a million again guys and remeber if you touch it, it is yours

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Shag I'm going 2ask that u dave & dragon stay away from the 'D'. We stop herfing around 1;30am. its now 9a and I've been up sense 5a (working surveillance & don't know what time I'm getting off) u thought I was half asleep lastnite boy I'm really fighting it now. Oh did I mention I have 2work tonite @10p. u guys pics will be posted @the boarded & u will be arrested if ya try 2return. theres no reason we should have that much fun, no reason @all.

Ok I must admit I enjoyed u guys company & conversation, next time don't take 2hrs 2find us when were only 1.5 miles away from the tunnel LOL (i promise I won't tell that story tho)

can't wait 4the BBQ in July. Hope u guys can cook (;

PS 9" equals 1hr. until then.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time. Sorry i missed it. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time. Sorry i missed it. :ss


Nice meeting ya @ JR's, hope u enjoyed yourself..


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nice meeting ya @ JR's, hope u enjoyed yourself..


It was nice meeting you as well. I had an Awesome time. You will see me up there again.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Canada guys must be sleep. Or lost:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...we are gettin our mud ready to slow ya down when u come up here so we can enjoy a smoke


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey...we are gettin our mud ready to slow ya down when u come up here so we can enjoy a smoke


Oh now that was just low but funny Glad yall came over


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

btw make sure u check your waistband before u come up
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm up know Booker, it was another Great Herf and especially nice to meet Doug, Nick and yes, you too Shaggy....Shaggy is the one who doesn't respect his elders :r show I had to bomb the crap out of him earlier last week.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> btw make sure u check your waistband before u come up
> :r


LOL LOL LOL What's said in the "D" stays in the "D" :gn The Caddy doesent have as many hidding places.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

gm dave....btw with all the packages that u have sent me u would think u would know my name....:r

damn booker..i am gonna have to start shoppin for ribs now so i got enough for the crew,,,just thought of that:r

cheers
mike


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, a wise guy hay :r :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn, sorry about that MIKE, must be that young-timers disease again:ss


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow, you guys are fast!!

I didn't check this thread for 2 days and missed a herf :c !!!!

Next time!!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Man, you guys wore me out, I just got home!

It was a blast, though, hope I can make it over there again sometime in the future (maybe sometime with some advanced notice so I can actually bring some stuff from home?)


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I finally made it home, believe it or not I got lost!!!  This was my first time in Detroit and the city is an f’in maze!! Sorry I made everyone wait 2 hours for Mike (shaggy) and me, the next time I’m bringing a GPS navigation system!! But other then getting lost 5 or 6 times it was a great time and I meet an awesome bunch of BOTL!! I’ll try not to be late the next time but I won’t promise that you’ll get to sleep any earlier!! 

Thanks for a great evening in the ”D”!!! :tu :tu 
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You where suppose to drive through the tunnel, not walk:r :r was great meeting ya Nick, and Mike also.....hope ta herf with ya both again.:tu


----------

